# Will bacteria die before my fish produce ammonia for it to feed on?



## JordanLTR (Apr 26, 2015)

So I have done a fishless cycle and now I've added 7 small oddessa barbs (about 1"in size) and what I'm wondering is will there waist produce ammonia to feed my bacteria before it dies? I am wondering because I read that the bacteria will die within 24-48hours without food and that it can take a few days for the fish waist to produce ammonia. Any help would be great, if not I guess I'll find out


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

If kept wet, without food the nitrifying bacteria will die back at 10%-12% every 24 hours. Fish produce waste constantly, your nitrifying bacteria will be just fine.


----------



## JordanLTR (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok thank you


----------

